# Ever get the feeling...



## bigpulve (Jul 30, 2010)

That you just dont seem to click with people of the opposite gender? Ive had a decent number of dates this year with different women (6 women I think, 1 dated for a month). It just seems like none of them are getting past 1 date. Yeah I understand the whole have to go through a few before you meet one, but it seems like my number of exs is disproportionate to the number of girls I have gone out with once. 

I have about 3 girls I would call an ex but the longest lasting one was 6 months and that was 5 years ago. Maybe its just me being negative, but it just seems odd to me.


----------



## taobear (Jul 30, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> That you just dont seem to click with people of the opposite gender? Ive had a decent number of dates this year with different women (6 women I think, 1 dated for a month). It just seems like none of them are getting past 1 date. Yeah I understand the whole have to go through a few before you meet one, but it seems like my number of exs is disproportionate to the number of girls I have gone out with once.
> 
> I have about 3 girls I would call an ex but the longest lasting one was 6 months and that was 5 years ago. Maybe its just me being negative, but it just seems odd to me.



Don't feel alone in this dude. I always considered myself an asexual wonder. Women enjoy my company to the point of sexual interest, then if I push the point strange things begin to happen. 
Women my age and older pat me on the head.
I'm serious. They actually pat me on the head and tell me how cute I am. 

Younger women get angry most of the time, some have told me that they could never be interested in any kind of relationship with me. 
The only women that have shown a true interest have had serious mental problems. At one time I thought it was me being attracted to these women but about two years ago I had a gal chase me out of walmart to talk to me I was flattered so I dated her and found out how messed up she was. We got together several times and I ended up just pleasing her and after that she would act like she had some kind of emergency. I kept hoping this would change but she dumped me because she said she couldn't please me. we are both big and the physics were against us and she would not go down after I would spend 35 -40 minutes working on her she would moan and groan then thank me and leave. Not that I mind giving a woman pleasure, I really enjoy it but don't leave me hanging after I have taken care of you. 
I'm just talking in sexual terms because I have never had a real two way relationship.


----------



## bigpulve (Jul 30, 2010)

I have no idea what it is. I mean I have hunches about some stuff like physical stuff and they sense somehow my baggage or something...

And sex is a tricky thing with me. Not that I have problems in the area, but I seem to have a mental stigma about it even though I shouldnt. Family is open about it, I havent had any absolutly damaging experiences. I just dont see myself as a "sexual" being I suppose.


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 30, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> I just dont see myself as a "sexual" being I suppose.



I think I feel EXACTLY the same way.


----------



## bigpulve (Jul 30, 2010)

IszyStone said:


> I think I feel EXACTLY the same way.


I wonder why that is?


----------



## Paquito (Jul 30, 2010)

IszyStone said:


> I think I feel EXACTLY the same way.



Thirdsies.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 30, 2010)

This is just society's stereotypes! fat men can be very sexual!


----------



## bigpulve (Jul 30, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> This is just society's stereotypes! fat men can be very sexual!



well really I was more wondering about other issues rather then the sexually part. That I may have an answer for.

Like the connecting with women part... or lack there of.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2010)

To the original poster: I'm going to tell you something that you might not like to hear, and I respect that you won't want to hear it, but I'm going to say it anyway. You are, according to your profile, only 21 years old. You are so _young_ man, and you have all the time in the world to find "the one" or to make a "love connection." What's the rush?

I would suspect that there is absolutely nothing wrong with you or what you are doing, you just need to change your perspective. There's nothing wrong with just going out and meeting different people, getting to know them and seeing what is what. You don't even have to think of it as "dating" as much as it is just "socializing." Don't worry about dating or how many "exes" you have, just take your time and get to know people. Most importantly, get to know _yourself_. 

We all feel a little lonely and a bit unlucky at love sometimes (as you can surmise from some of the other posts.) At least you are able to get women to go out with you (some fellas gotta work pretty hard just to get to _that_ level!) My advice, and you can take it or leave it: take your time, be yourself, and be patient; don't try to rush into making something happen before it's ready to happen. I think the more you focus on taking care of yourself first and being the best that you can be, whether you are in school or working or whatever it is you do... focus on _that_ and learning about who you are and what makes you happy. I can almost guarantee that will boost your confidence, give you a better idea of what you are looking for in life and in a partner, and will also make you look a lot more "attractive" to the right woman.


----------



## bigpulve (Jul 30, 2010)

LJ Rock said:


> To the original poster: I'm going to tell you something that you might not like to hear, and I respect that you won't want to hear it, but I'm going to say it anyway. You are, according to your profile, only 21 years old. You are so _young_ man, and you have all the time in the world to find "the one" or to make a "love connection." What's the rush?


Really that wasnt what I didnt want to hear. I have a different, mostly rushed, perspective on life due to my cancer last year. 



> I would suspect that there is absolutely nothing wrong with you or what you are doing, you just need to change your perspective. There's nothing wrong with just going out and meeting different people, getting to know them and seeing what is what. You don't even have to think of it as "dating" as much as it is just "socializing." Don't worry about dating or how many "exes" you have, just take your time and get to know people. Most importantly, get to know _yourself_.


What was said here is the mindset I try and put myself into. I dont always succeed though, but then again I am just human I guess. lol



> We all feel a little lonely and a bit unlucky at love sometimes (as you can surmise from some of the other posts.) At least you are able to get women to go out with you (some fellas gotta work pretty hard just to get to _that_ level!) My advice, and you can take it or leave it: take your time, be yourself, and be patient; don't try to rush into making something happen before it's ready to happen. I think the more you focus on taking care of yourself first and being the best that you can be, whether you are in school or working or whatever it is you do... focus on _that_ and learning about who you are and what makes you happy. I can almost guarantee that will boost your confidence, give you a better idea of what you are looking for in life and in a partner, and will also make you look a lot more "attractive" to the right woman.


I have a feeling you might have hit the nail... I am trying to rush too much and it probably is showing.


----------



## taobear (Jul 30, 2010)

What really gets me is that most people are desperate but it's a bad thing to show. Why can't we all be honest? We are all broken in someway. You can argue with me all you want, but it doesn't change the facts that humans are messed up. All of them not just the overweight or those that admire them it doesn't matter. This world will f%^k you up. There are predators out there who will use You for all they can. This is a pretty safe place for us to unburden ourselves. It seems as though most consider it a weakness when someone is honest about there lives. Even though it takes a lot more strength to stand up after you have laid bare the things that make you feel weak. I commend you for being honest bigpulve I understand completely. I was in your shoes once and I just gave up and started to party. That was a waste. so keep your head up and never give up


----------



## taobear (Jul 30, 2010)

IszyStone said:


> I think I feel EXACTLY the same way.



You are so cute though


----------



## bigpulve (Jul 30, 2010)

taobear said:


> What really gets me is that most people are desperate but it's a bad thing to show. Why can't we all be honest? We are all broken in someway. You can argue with me all you want, but it doesn't change the facts that humans are messed up. All of them not just the overweight or those that admire them it doesn't matter. This world will f%^k you up. There are predators out there who will use You for all they can. This is a pretty safe place for us to unburden ourselves. It seems as though most consider it a weakness when someone is honest about there lives. Even though it takes a lot more strength to stand up after you have laid bare the things that make you feel weak. I commend you for being honest bigpulve I understand completely. I was in your shoes once and I just gave up and started to party. That was a waste. so keep your head up and never give up


I wont argue humans are all messed up... But just like how society says thin people are the best and aging is bad, they have also instilled that our baggage is a bad thing and it will bring us down. 

As I say its not what you failed at that defines you, but rather what you did after your failure.


----------



## lovelocs (Jul 30, 2010)

The two of you may be a little too intense. It sounds horrible to say, but there it is. Taobear, you are very honest and open about your past experiences, and Big Pulve, you're recovering from cancer (some serious sh!t, I don't have to tell you). Most people don't seem to be able to handle that level of honesty or reality, with themselves or others. I've had people freak out when I've told them what I was actually thinking- it wasn't even creepy- and I've shocked family members by telling them I loved them, or what I really though about their choice of friends. I spend a lot of time alone. 
It seems that if you're serious about finding a high quality mate, folks start to squeeze their cheeks and get all nervous. Maybe because they know they're not (high quality). Or maybe it's kind of like a car lot. When someone walks onto the lot, most times, they just want to look. They may have bad credit, no money, or a car at home. The car salesman, however, wants to make the sale. It's his livelihood. So the salesperson is trying to find an angle, the browser is trying to find an out, and the whole situation kind of falls apart.
That being said, I don't think either one of you should be less honest or intense. Just know that you will spend a little more time alone. Not because there's anything wrong with you, but because most human interactions are insulated w/ BS. 

And Taobear, I was thinking a similar thing the other day, about being needy... We aren't supposed to appear needy, but doesn't everybody have needs? And if the needs don't get met, doesn't it show? It would be kind of like going into a restaurant, and finding the waitress will only serve the folks who pretend to not be hungry... 

sfuctup


----------



## bigpulve (Jul 31, 2010)

I know I feel like I act older than I am. Partying, drinking, all that jazz doesnt appeal to me. And as far as people not being able to handle stuff I know all to well. When I was first diagnosed everyone but 2 people scattered. Along with that I am having a difficult time figuring out the best time to drop the "im a cancer survivor" bomb even a year post treatment. lol

Man lifes kinda annoying.


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 31, 2010)

taobear said:


> You are so cute though



Cute doesn't give me a huge craving for all things sexual, those things just don't seem as appealing to me.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 31, 2010)

I feel like I really don't click with the majority of human beings. It's just the confines of egoism that keep us trapped in this illusion of separateness. We're all connected with an endless string of molecules snuggling with each other in an infinite chain.

I'll take cliche #146: "Be Yourself" for 800, Alex.


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 31, 2010)

i might just be pulling this out of my ass but i thought that i read somewhere that fat people produce less testosterone, thereby making us less sexually driven. 

Having been much smaller (165 lbs) and in great shape once upon a time I can totally see the difference in my sex drive. Back then i was in third gear while now i'm just kind of idling... 

it also may have something to do with your self image/esteem. if you dont think that you're attractive you might not, subconsciously, consider yourself worthy of physical intimacy.


----------



## taobear (Jul 31, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> The two of you may be a little too intense. It sounds horrible to say, but there it is. Taobear, you are very honest and open about your past experiences, and Big Pulve, you're recovering from cancer (some serious sh!t, I don't have to tell you). Most people don't seem to be able to handle that level of honesty or reality, with themselves or others. I've had people freak out when I've told them what I was actually thinking- it wasn't even creepy- and I've shocked family members by telling them I loved them, or what I really though about their choice of friends. I spend a lot of time alone.
> It seems that if you're serious about finding a high quality mate, folks start to squeeze their cheeks and get all nervous. Maybe because they know they're not (high quality). Or maybe it's kind of like a car lot. When someone walks onto the lot, most times, they just want to look. They may have bad credit, no money, or a car at home. The car salesman, however, wants to make the sale. It's his livelihood. So the salesperson is trying to find an angle, the browser is trying to find an out, and the whole situation kind of falls apart.
> That being said, I don't think either one of you should be less honest or intense. Just know that you will spend a little more time alone. Not because there's anything wrong with you, but because most human interactions are insulated w/ BS.
> 
> ...



I am a little more honest here because it is so anonymous and I need some feedback. I don't do BS. Why even waste my time with that? Once I get over the introduction phase. I have no fear. If someone can see me as a person. I always felt honesty was a good thing. Of course I see more than most do, and I think deeper, or so I have been told, than you average guy. 
Thank you for your honest answers, it means a lot to me. I don't usually get such honest answers from people. Specially ones as concise and well thought out as yours. You are an amazing woman. :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## inkedinto (Jul 31, 2010)

To address the connection to women thing since I think this is the OP's main concern - perhaps you just haven't met the right one yet - I know super cliche but maybe true. Just like friendships - you don't always connect with other people in certain ways and you just haven't met the woman who connects with you in a way that stirs up that whatever it is that makes us want to be with that person. 

I'm 10 years older then you and have talked to/dated countless guys but only really have 3 true ex's myself. Some I clicked with right away some it took a bit longer and we had to have a few dates before we decided it wasn't working. The guy I just have had a few dates with we emailed back and forth for months before finally meeting and going out and before we met I wasn't sure about him at all though on a friend level we seemed to have similar interests and then we met and yeah it just.. was comfortable - like we'd known each other for a while - except now its not working because he's working too much and i'm moving and the effort doesn't seem to be there on his part to keep it going .. sigh ... anyways back on topic...

Some people are lucky and meet that person and thats that - others like myself and I guess you have to put yourself out there time and time again in the search. I get frustrated and sad and angry and self-blaming but the best thing is to try and stay positive, put yourself out there to meet new people and to just remember that its other who are missing out on the wonderfulness that is you! Yes at the end of the day you still lack the companionship you crave but you can't find that by giving up either 

Perhaps you need to join an activity or hobby club or something so you are meeting women who align more with your interests this gives something to click on automatically and you can grow from there. 

Maybe sit down and think about all the girls you have dated - is there one specific thing that you can identify that turns you off, or maybe you can identify things about a girl that turns you on to them - i'm not talking physical things here but mental things, personality traits, interests etc. When you can narrow down some things that you find really compliment you and what you want you can start to search to date people who fit that. (I'm not saying that you haven't done this already but if you haven't try it) 

Another thing.. there is absolutely nothing wrong with having needs and wants when it comes to a partner. A friend of mine said I was being picky when I only wanted to date people who fit certain things I've decided I wanted in a partner. I say.. screw that.. I know who I am and what I want and why would I date someone who didn't fit that. 

also side note - be honest - the cancer thing.. you'll know when the time is right.. I mean sometimes conversation just dictates it.. I don't think its something that you necessarily need to disclose on the first date unless it is something that affects your everyday health or something like that. Its not like its an STD that if your gonna hook up the partner HAS to know about it. I would say any kind of condition unless contagious or life threatening currently doesn't need to be "bombed" into conversation - just let it come up naturally as the getting to know you part happens.


----------



## bigpulve (Jul 31, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i might just be pulling this out of my ass but i thought that i read somewhere that fat people produce less testosterone, thereby making us less sexually driven.
> 
> Having been much smaller (165 lbs) and in great shape once upon a time I can totally see the difference in my sex drive. Back then i was in third gear while now i'm just kind of idling...
> 
> it also may have something to do with your self image/esteem. if you dont think that you're attractive you might not, subconsciously, consider yourself worthy of physical intimacy.


I dont know about less Testosterone, but fat does produce excess estrogen in the body. 



inkedinto said:


> To address the connection to women thing since I think this is the OP's main concern - perhaps you just haven't met the right one yet - I know super cliche but maybe true. Just like friendships - you don't always connect with other people in certain ways and you just haven't met the woman who connects with you in a way that stirs up that whatever it is that makes us want to be with that person.


 Yeah I hear what youre saying. I made this thread because I met a girl saturday and we were together saturday for 4 hours and really really hit it off, but the whole thing was over by Tuesday. lol. Part of it was also I had just started a conscious respite from dating right now so I sorta got my hopes up with this girl.



> I'm 10 years older then you and have talked to/dated countless guys but only really have 3 true ex's myself. Some I clicked with right away some it took a bit longer and we had to have a few dates before we decided it wasn't working. The guy I just have had a few dates with we emailed back and forth for months before finally meeting and going out and before we met I wasn't sure about him at all though on a friend level we seemed to have similar interests and then we met and yeah it just.. was comfortable - like we'd known each other for a while - except now its not working because he's working too much and i'm moving and the effort doesn't seem to be there on his part to keep it going .. sigh ... anyways back on topic...


Now that I am back to seminormal I have realized I should put this spin on it all. These dates are a smart way to find out what I really want in a girl. Not just the physical part, but the whole all around stuff.



> Some people are lucky and meet that person and thats that - others like myself and I guess you have to put yourself out there time and time again in the search. I get frustrated and sad and angry and self-blaming but the best thing is to try and stay positive, put yourself out there to meet new people and to just remember that its other who are missing out on the wonderfulness that is you! Yes at the end of the day you still lack the companionship you crave but you can't find that by giving up either


I keep forgetting that there are other foundation laying things I have to do first before the whole dating thing can be built. Right now life is kinda still in shambles. My social circle is well nonexistent, I am having trouble finding a job, the only thing I do have pinned down is school. so I really need to stop because nothing will happen without the other pieces fixed in my opinion.



> Perhaps you need to join an activity or hobby club or something so you are meeting women who align more with your interests this gives something to click on automatically and you can grow from there.
> 
> Maybe sit down and think about all the girls you have dated - is there one specific thing that you can identify that turns you off, or maybe you can identify things about a girl that turns you on to them - i'm not talking physical things here but mental things, personality traits, interests etc. When you can narrow down some things that you find really compliment you and what you want you can start to search to date people who fit that. (I'm not saying that you haven't done this already but if you haven't try it)
> 
> Another thing.. there is absolutely nothing wrong with having needs and wants when it comes to a partner. A friend of mine said I was being picky when I only wanted to date people who fit certain things I've decided I wanted in a partner. I say.. screw that.. I know who I am and what I want and why would I date someone who didn't fit that.


Yeah I need to do that hobby thing. Ive joined a few things, but ultimately they are falling by the way side because my views are changing. lol. Like I said I think Im gonna look at this whole thing differently.



> also side note - be honest - the cancer thing.. you'll know when the time is right.. I mean sometimes conversation just dictates it.. I don't think its something that you necessarily need to disclose on the first date unless it is something that affects your everyday health or something like that. Its not like its an STD that if your gonna hook up the partner HAS to know about it. I would say any kind of condition unless contagious or life threatening currently doesn't need to be "bombed" into conversation - just let it come up naturally as the getting to know you part happens.


I have come to the conclusion its something I need to keep to myself for a while. I was using to explain my lack of parts of my life like friends and job and such, but its been a year. Its past its usefulness.


----------



## rabbitislove (Jul 31, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> That you just dont seem to click with people of the opposite gender?



Story of my life. Y'know because Im such a pimp I dont let em get close. I have like 12 fat boys a night, 7 nights a week. All different, oh yeah.

*runs off and cries because shes really awkward and only has her dog to cuddle with*


----------



## Ola (Jul 31, 2010)

Eh, I dunno. I sometimes feel like I don't UNDERSTAND the opposite gender, but I guess maybe that's a little different? xD

Anyways, OP, personal chemistry can be a bitch, it sucks that things haven't worked out for you.  Don't lose hope though, whatever you do. Finding 6 women interested in dating in one year is still pretty good; that's about as many she-folk as I've dated my whole life! :sad:


----------



## blubberismanly (Jul 31, 2010)

Guys don't seem all that attracted to me. Then again, I only hit on big gus and I'm really small.


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 1, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> Guys don't seem all that attracted to me. Then again, I only hit on big gus and I'm really small.


Marry me! :wubu: :smitten: :bow:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 1, 2010)

OMG Mastershake's real name is Gustave?!


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 1, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Story of my life. Y'know because Im such a pimp I dont let em get close. I have like 12 fat boys a night, 7 nights a week. All different, oh yeah.
> 
> *runs off and cries because shes really awkward and only has her dog to cuddle with*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJIqnXTqg8I


----------



## taobear (Aug 1, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Story of my life. Y'know because Im such a pimp I dont let em get close. I have like 12 fat boys a night, 7 nights a week. All different, oh yeah.
> 
> *runs off and cries because shes really awkward and only has her dog to cuddle with*



No don't run off. I love to cuddle. and I'm real hard to scare off.


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 1, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> OMG Mastershake's real name is Gustave?!


Gustavus Franz Karl Hieronymous von German und der oder German, to be completely honest!


----------



## taobear (Aug 1, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Gustavus Franz Karl Hieronymous von German und der oder German, to be completely honest!



Wow, quite the moniker.


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 1, 2010)

taobear said:


> Wow, quite the moniker.



"Itsch Dutch, ishn't dat vhild?!!!"


----------



## taobear (Aug 1, 2010)

You so crazy. LOL


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 1, 2010)

taobear said:


> You so crazy. LOL


tee hee!

Back to the OP, I definitely think part of it is being not only young, but self conscious, which you seem to be. I think you'll find better relationship will come in time as you learn to relax and just be yourself, allowing these ladies to know you without any conscious effort or pressure stressing you out.

Plus, if you're going to school as it sounds like you are, there'll be plenty of opportunities there.

As for connecting with the opp gender, my personal belief is that making a big deal about gender is probably the biggest stumbling block itself. If you start mythologizing women as this mysterious species totally unlike men, you'll set up stumbling blocks. I know, I know, a man totally is not allowed to speak for women, but my personal experience is that any woman typically wants the same thing any guy does - someone who's fun, supportive of their dreams and goals, and generally makes them feel desirable/special (in and out of bed).

You seem like a cool enough dude, so I think if you just relax a bit (always easier said than done), be yourself, and treat teh ladies as individual persons rather than some totally different class of people (not saying you do, it's just easy esp if you get caught up in thinking you don't click with a single one of 'em), I think you'll find yourself with a lot more success when it comes to dating and whatnot.

My .02 cents, anyhoo!


----------



## taobear (Aug 1, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> tee hee!
> 
> Back to the OP, I definitely think part of it is being not only young, but self conscious, which you seem to be. I think you'll find better relationship will come in time as you learn to relax and just be yourself, allowing these ladies to know you without any conscious effort or pressure stressing you out.
> 
> ...



I'm not all that sociable anyway, I don't like people very much. I tend to feel sorry for most. My main fear is that I will one day become a lonely old man because others can't accept me for who I am. 
I'm not all that desperate. I just don't see much promise in my future. I take care of my mom. She is not in the best of health and when she is gone. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do. 
So yes I do feel a bit of pressure. I still flirt, but it seems to fall on deaf ears. I also treat women with respect as individuals. I just have never clicked with one in a mutual way. I have met several I have been attracted to, but they didn't feel the same way. On the other hand I have met a few that were attracted to me one was committed to a psychiatric hospital, another was a drug addict and a third was an alcoholic. I just don't have the best of luck with women so if I seem a little off with the social skills, I'm sorry.


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 1, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> tee hee!
> 
> Back to the OP, I definitely think part of it is being not only young, but self conscious, which you seem to be. I think you'll find better relationship will come in time as you learn to relax and just be yourself, allowing these ladies to know you without any conscious effort or pressure stressing you out.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I am conscious. I have one of those brains that analyzes everything all the time. It annoys the shit outta me. Im learning a lot through my own sorta "research" about stuff. I have a few dating tools, that are more centered around making yourself the best you can be and thus getting better. Not just cheesy pick up lines and stuff. haha.

School you say? Yeah all I have to say is... nursing. :blush:

I guess it mainly comes from me seeing all sorts of people in relationships and just wonder whats up with myself. Im a slow to warm kinda person, so im not always 100% myself on the first date. I cant help it always. I kinda need a week or 2 before Im comfortable, but Im not getting that week is all. 

you know I dont really treat them differently. The best thing I heard before was "everyone is a still a person no matter what they do or they are. If I ever met the president I would be gracious, but I wouldnt think he was better than me as a person. Better skilled a politics though. Even that 10 across the bar farts, probably louder then you, burps and picks her nose."


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 1, 2010)

taobear said:


> one was committed to a psychiatric hospital, another was a drug addict and a third was an alcoholic



I do not know much about your area of the country, or your interests. But you may want to change the places where you are meeting women. 

You may connect with women through a hobby or volunteer experience. Don't just join Habitat for Humanity for the hammer-wielding hotties , but people whom you meet in constructive (pun intended) situations tend to be constructive healthy people.


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 1, 2010)

Lol. I wish more guys thought like that.


----------



## taobear (Aug 1, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> I do not know much about your area of the country, or your interests. But you may want to change the places where you are meeting women.
> 
> You may connect with women through a hobby or volunteer experience. Don't just join Habitat for Humanity for the hammer-wielding hotties , but people whom you meet in constructive (pun intended) situations tend to be constructive healthy people.



I wasn't even looking those times one was a girl I worked with another I met at walmart. The third was a gal I met at a waffle house she was a striper but I didn't know that until she after we had been out a couple times. I don't go looking for women who are messed up, they just find me. I tried to volunteer at a church for a while, they stuck me in a shelter for battered women.


----------



## johniav (Aug 3, 2010)

The reason for the old saying " you will meet someone when you least expect it " I believe, has to do with the fact that regaldless of how advanced humans are, there are still some very primitive parts of human genetic wirering that will overide their envoirmental conditioning. For instance, Dogs will attack a sick member of their pack, and humans will sometimes kick one from their species when he or she is down. However if a person is purely involved in him or herself and seems to have no concern for whether or not the oppositte gender notices them, a member of the oppositte gender will want to find out what they are so involved in. 
In other words, get involved in something that you love and respectfuly disregard the oppositte gender unless a member from their group seeks interaction. Trust me it will come with the right circumstance.... life can get pretty freaky *)


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 9, 2010)

Ever get the feeling..?

No, not since the accident


----------

